# What are your views on masks? Will you still wear a mask in public if it's not required?



## Mr. Bung (Jul 7, 2020)

Obviously this is going to vary across the world but where I'm from up until just recently when it was declared mandatory the ratio of people wearing and not wearing masks out in public (I'm talking stores etc. not sidewalks) was roughly 50/50. I think some of this mix is political in nature with non-maskers saying "muh freedoms" and maskers saying "muh science," and aside from even that you got mixed studies on whether or not wearing a mask is effective in the first place. I also think they look dumb on everyone and a lot of people are shit at wearing them, but even before they were required here I was still wearing one when I needed to go out in public just in case.


----------



## knobslobbin (Jul 7, 2020)

I have a beard, masks are extra useless on beards. I would have considered playing along until they made them mandatory.


----------



## Quoookie (Jul 7, 2020)

I've been 90% recluse since the start of all this shit. Only go out for groceries and booze. Nothing no one is worth the extra effort. Oh wait I did one other thing but nigger owed me one but he made me cum to him one last time. I prefer this quiet life. Asked me like 10-20 years earlier I would have gone NUTS on the distancing/Isolation...blah blah but shit like this gets easier and easier when I(ONE)knows what they are truly worth. So I hope/wish this Corona lasts for decades.


----------



## Saint Alphonsus (Jul 7, 2020)

Masks are a power play, pure and simple. In March, Fauci and the U.S. Surgeon General said not to wear/buy them, respectively. Now they're saying wear them. If they cared about halting the spread of HolyVirus, we'd be fined for not wearing N95 masks, yet I have been allowed entry for (dead serious) taping a half-sized paper towel to my face.

Showing papers highlighting the exemptions (and keeping my mouth shut, not causing drama) has also helped in my case.

There is too much fear mongering, goalpost-moving and shaming for me to consider this anything but a totalitarian power grab. I'm not sure what my namesake would make of complying with orders based on false premises are, but I'm sure he'd disapprove.


----------



## Kacho (Jul 7, 2020)

1971-2019 - "Stop telling me what to do with my body."
2020 - "Wear the mask, bigot."

Pokemon Go fuck yourselves.


----------



## Crazedking (Jul 7, 2020)

Considering most people that even have mask dont wear it properly or dont even use it and let it hang around their neck like a fucking accessories no i dont believed it will be required.


----------



## Arminius (Jul 7, 2020)

If I take the mask off will you die?


----------



## ProfDongs (Jul 7, 2020)

Its a fucking scam when mandatory and a means to put the boot on your neck, and my government is using businesses as the enforcement for this. It just seems like a joke at this point.

Air travel is okay keep the borders open, its not gonna spread muh flu, something something racism, don't wear masks they don't help unless you're sick, stay inside do your hashtag part, masks are your choice, look at those idiots protesting we're gonna have a second wave, I can't believe you're not protesting what are you racist no this is different because hashtag, wear the sheet bigot, get the chip in your arm do your hashtag part.

We're playing pretend at this point that we have some semblance of control and everything isn't in this horrible speed wobble from all the momentum thats built up.


----------



## ColtWalker1847 (Jul 7, 2020)

I'm masking up right now but it's because cases are spiking where I'm at and the hospitals running out of capacity is a legit worry if things don't settle down. If you had asked me three weeks ago when there was like maybe a dozen people hospitalized in a region of half a million people I would have been the other way because that kind of response was unwarranted.

See, I pay attention to the data then act in a reasonable manner in response to it. Not because of what some talking head dipshit on TV or Mayor McCheese says.


----------



## WhoBusTank69 (Jul 7, 2020)

I don't see a reason not to cover half your face whenever possible after huge investments being made in facial recognition software.
Although it will never happen since the initial what-if of whether or not COVID-19 was a bioweapon has been discarded.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jul 7, 2020)

At this point, for my safety, I just wear a mask. Better safe than sorry. As long as I could still go to the store, get a haircut, do what I have to do, it's a minor inconvenience. 

The thing is trying to convince others that I'd be safe even when wearing my mask. Staying inside all the time gets boring. At the same time, being in public in large gatherings makes me nervous.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Jul 7, 2020)

I like the feeling of anonymity it gives me, so yes. Don't like the idea of making them mandatory, though.


----------



## Basil II (Jul 7, 2020)

I've been playing Majora's mask recently so at first I thought this thread was about regular masks, disappointed tbh.


----------



## Officer Eradicate (Jul 7, 2020)

Arminius said:


> If I take the mask off will you die?


It would be extremely painful...


----------



## Army Burger (Jul 7, 2020)

Yes, because I actually give a shit about the people around me.


----------



## The Real SVP (Jul 7, 2020)

I am never giving up my respirator again. I am so happy that it is finally acceptable to wear one in public.


----------



## Vault Boy (Jul 7, 2020)

I'm tolerant of wearing masks for the sake of my family and grocery store guidelines.

What I don't like are the state governments and "experts" dragging their heels when it comes to reopening, we should be further along than we are right now. If they're going to mandate these masks, they should at least speed things along so that we can get back to normal sooner.

It isn't just annoyance on my end, the economy will get worse if we keep cowering and shutting down at every "spike".


----------



## Spastic Colon (Jul 7, 2020)

I feel like I can't breathe with a mask on, so the moment I don't have to do it anymore -- I'll stop.  But, I've got elderly parents and one of them is freaking out over covid, so I might still wear one just to give them peace of mind.

Most people don't even wear them correctly and the masks themselves don't do much for viruses, so I'm pretty well convinced it is practically useless.  But, it's required in my state and I generally try to follow the law, so I'm not going to be a jerk about it.


----------



## Saint Alphonsus (Jul 7, 2020)

Arminius said:


> If I take the mask off will you die?


Yes, but only because the general mortality rate is 100%.

I worked in diagnostics, people. The language being used in the news to justify round 2 of the lockdowns is "spike in positive tests." Unless you know the modality of the test kit and (most effing important) the kit's *specificity* (ability to distinguish true biomarker to similar biomarker) the term "positive" is absolutely meaningless. A test with 80% specificity means that out of 1000 positives, 200 of those are FALSE positives. Remember,

positive != infection
infection != hospitalization required
hospitalization required != fatality.

Yet the government and media are counting on both your ignorance and inability to pass three logic gates.


----------



## Orion Balls (Jul 7, 2020)

I am required to wear a mask while working. I don't give a flying fuck what customers think about this. I'm not failing my overdue health inspection because of non-compliance with some stupid temporary mandate. Trust and believe, I'll be breathing on your food again, soon enough.


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Jul 7, 2020)

I'll wear one around people who ask as well as into stores that are requiring one.

Other than that I don't really bother to wear one. I'm in my 20's and great physical condition, and I find myself chuckling at both people in my own demographic boat who go overboard with the masks and PPE as well as fat boomers who aren't wearing one.

EDIT/Update: I've been wearing one more recently, cant tell you why


----------



## ColtWalker1847 (Jul 7, 2020)

Vault Boy said:


> I'm tolerant of wearing masks for the sake of my family and grocery store guidelines.
> 
> What I don't like are the state governments and "experts" dragging their heels when it comes to reopening, we should be further along than we are right now. If they're going to mandate these masks, they should at least speed things along so that we can get back to normal sooner.
> 
> It isn't just annoyance on my end, the economy will get worse if we keep cowering and shutting down at every "spike".


It was too much too soon for too long. And when the data proved them wrong they drug their feet in reacting. Now people don't want to listen and don't trust them.

The whole goalpost moving from "slow the virus" to "stop the virus" was a huge mistake in hindsight.


----------



## Disgruntled Pupper (Jul 7, 2020)

I've been wearing them since March and will probably keep wearing them through the fall.


----------



## Pope Fucker (Jul 7, 2020)

Better safe than sorry.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jul 7, 2020)

If mask usage is mandatory to access a service, I'll wear one.  Otherwise, I don't give a single solitary shit.


----------



## King Ghidorah (Jul 7, 2020)

I will engage in security theater only so long as I am forced to


----------



## Rupert Bear (Jul 8, 2020)

Probably not. Won't take long for wearing masks to be seen as exceptional again once the quarantine ends


----------



## JambledUpWords (Jul 8, 2020)

I don’t really go many places as it is, so wearing a mask hasn’t been that much of an issue. I wear one grocery shopping or when going to other public places though. It will be nice when masks aren’t required anymore, but I’ll put up with it because it beats having everything locked down.


----------



## millais (Jul 8, 2020)

I spent the money in February to buy a bunch of p100 respirators and goggles like everyone was suggested to do. Damned if I'm not going to get my money's worth out of that stuff. And besides, I like walking into places that require masks like the bank and post office while wearing my full respirator and goggles setup just to make them all feel uneasy.

The half mask respirator on its own is not too frightening to most people, but I find that adding the goggles really turns heads and gives off a hostile impression. Really freaks out the panhandlers and vagrants, too.


----------



## NIGGER ASS PEE POOPY RAPE (Jul 8, 2020)

I've been working from home and ordering almost everything online for years so the lockdown hasn't affected me at all but when I do go outside I don't wear a mask. I don't even have a mask. nobody tells me what to do. I thought about getting a p100 respirator but as someone mentioned above they don't work with beards.


----------



## soft breathing (Jul 8, 2020)

I wear mine when I have to (stores, public transportation etc) but also in bigger crowds aka inside of the city where it's not mandatory here (yet?). I don't wear one when I'm out and about without anyone else around. 

This might be TMI, but my reasons for it are a bit different: I have a phobia that's related to germs (I won't go into details). I know that masks won't help much with it - just being able to cover my nose/face with a mask and having a 'filter' between me and the germs is more a relief than a restriction. I know it's irrational; that's what phobias are.


----------



## Diet of Skulls (Jul 8, 2020)

I personally just flex my Airboss LBM gas mask, as intimidating and autistic it may seem, when going onto massive shopping areas like Costco. It's viable especially when the hygiene in such places are absolute dogshit.


----------



## Smug Cat (Jul 8, 2020)

Nah. I don't even care whether they help or not. I've gone full nihilist about all of this horseshit.


----------



## Dysnomia (Jul 8, 2020)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> If mask usage is mandatory to access a service, I'll wear one.  Otherwise, I don't give a single solitary shit.



That's what I am doing. Stores and busses. Although I see people without them and I guess that some places just don't care enough to enforce it.


----------



## JamusActimus (Jul 8, 2020)

The state in my country said mask were useless but now they as want to make mask mandatory in some places.   

When I am outdoors I usally don't wear mask but indoors I use them.
If I have to talk to someone I use a mask just as a sign of respect.
Taking your cap off when you go indoor is retarded but most peoples do it too.
It's not really that bothersome to me so I don't really care.

Yet I have to admit that a lot of people use mask as a mental placebo to feel safe


----------



## Pizza Time (Jul 8, 2020)

I barely leave the house but I do wear it if I get out of my car when I go out. It's mostly just irritating having my glasses got fogged up, but better safe than sorry. I'm more worried about becoming a carrier and infecting the people I live with than I am about getting sick myself.


----------



## Sanshain (Jul 8, 2020)

Masks and gloves for me. I want to do my part and make sure this virus doesn't spread. Plus, this whole affair has opened my eyes to just how much contamination people expose themselves to on a daily basis. I've noticed my health significantly improve in quarantine without any significant lifestyle changes, and I firmly believe this is because I'm no longer having to deal with various low-level infections caused by mingling with other people in public settings. I find these changes awkward, but I'm happy to deal with it for the benefit it brings.


----------



## Battlecruiser3000ad (Jul 8, 2020)

I only did the absolute minimum I was required to do. When they stopped being mandated I haven't worn one since.


----------



## Xarpho (Jul 8, 2020)

ColtWalker1847 said:


> I'm masking up right now but it's because cases are spiking where I'm at and the hospitals running out of capacity is a legit worry if things don't settle down. If you had asked me three weeks ago when there was like maybe a dozen people hospitalized in a region of half a million people I would have been the other way because that kind of response was unwarranted.
> 
> See, I pay attention to the data then act in a reasonable manner in response to it. Not because of what some talking head dipshit on TV or Mayor McCheese says.



Hospital numbers are always to be viewed with suspicion because things like "but hospitals are 80-90% full right now" is actually perfectly normal.

As for masks, I use them at work but anywhere else I use the horse mask.


----------



## The Lawgiver (Jul 8, 2020)

Masks were banned to wear in public for years around here, the fact that this no longer seems to be the case, but it's in fact the INVERSE now is funny as hell to me.
Fucking sucks though how the masks that actually do shit to prevent catching the disease got scalped right as soon as word got out of the coming epidemic/pandemic from people that were deemed as racist against chinese people by the media and health organizations that were also trying to get the same masks everyone else was seeking.
Guess I'll just die of chemical fumes then, thanks scalpers!


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jul 8, 2020)

Some generations are called to fight and die in war, other generations are expected to make terrible sacrifices to ensure the survival of their people.

This generation was asked to put on a mask while going to tesco and not got to the beech for a couple of weeks  but managed to fuck up it.


----------



## Balr0g (Jul 8, 2020)

Where I have to wear a mask then yeah I do. But as soon as i am out of the place it comes of.


----------



## Vault Boy (Jul 8, 2020)

Emperor Julian said:


> Some generations are called to fight and die in war, other generations are expected to make terrible sacrifices to ensure the survival of their people.
> 
> This generation was asked to put on a mask while going to tesco and not got to the beech for a couple of weeks  but managed to fuck up it.


That's under the assumption that the Kung-Flu was something that made the bubonic plague look like a cold.

Sure, there was an element of mystery surrounding it at first (no thanks to the incompetence of the CCP and the WHO), but by and large it's proven to be about as bad as a nasty flu. Not trying to downplay how bad a flu can be, but we never forced everything to shutdown for months in the past whenever a new strain showed up, so why is this time so different?

At this point, I'm more scared that this heavy handed approach will be taken whenever a new flu season occurs.


----------



## AmarettoPie (Jul 8, 2020)

I can't help but feel this is only being made mandatory because they realized that people are fucking disgusting even in the face of health concerns and act like literal children when asked to stand further apart from people that aren't even part of their travelling group.


----------



## Niggernerd (Jul 8, 2020)

I'll wear masks when my work allows me to use the mask+armor of the wolf brigade from Jin-roh.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jul 8, 2020)

Vault Boy said:


> That's under the assumption that the Kung-Flu was something that made the bubonic plague look like a cold.



I'd expect something a lot more impressive than the 3 month lockdown and wearing mask in tesco the face of the black death with its 50% mortality rate.

 Objecting to lockdown is one thing, getting upset you shouldnt  go to the beech and have to wear a mask in the shop is quite another.


----------



## Junkail (Jul 8, 2020)

Well, it depends on where you live. I live in an area full of old people, close to a city heavily affected by the virus, so it's probably more important to wear one than if I'd live in the middle of buttfuck nowhere.


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (Jul 8, 2020)

I have to wear a mask in order to keep volunteering where I do, and I don't mind having to do it. Theres a lot of older people who also volunteer there and even if the 'rona isn't as bad as people make it sound, I wouldn't want to get someone's grandma sick. I don't care if I get it becasue I'm healthy and fit enough that it wouldn't be terrible to deal with. I just don't want to get other people sick cause then I'd feel like an asshole. I know that in some places in the world wearing facemasks while sick is more common than here in Burgerland, I think we have a "person is in a mask, they're plagued!" mindset. I would think that post-Rona, that might change and people would be more willing to wear a mask if they aren't feeling well. (And people might wash their hands more, god willing!)

My state just initiated a masks everywhere rule, but one exception is if you're out excercising. Good, becasue I can't run in any of my masks. They're either too tight or loose enough that they're slipping down. The looser masks I can skateboard in becasue my helmet holds it on better and I don't find it as hard to breathe in. So basically I haven't been wearing one while running so I wouldn't judge people for doing the same while working out. 


Emperor Julian said:


> Some generations are called to fight and die in war, other generations are expected to make terrible sacrifices to ensure the survival of their people.
> 
> This generation was asked to put on a mask while going to tesco and not got to the beech for a couple of weeks  but managed to fuck up it.


My town is so crowded with tourists at the beach, oh my god. And most of the tourists are coming from an inland area that has some of the highest case numbers in the state. My area is a tourist trap so we're destined to have this happen unfortunatly.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jul 8, 2020)

This mask thing is still disturbing to me. It seems like something out of a Twilight Zone episode, or some cult thing.

I still think all this coronapanic is an overreaction and one big Current Year circus* - I only wear a face covering if required.

*(like exaggerating the number of cases and deaths)


----------



## Kataomoi00 (Jul 8, 2020)

I’d only stop wearing them in public if I was absolutely sure that other people will be safe. Living in a pretty rural place, the masks are “required” for people going out to public businesses, but there’s really no way to enforce these procedures. I’ve seen tons of people without masks out in public.  People have really politicized the issue, which I don’t get because at worst it’s just a temporary inconvenience. I can’t tell them what to do, or change their beliefs, but I’m not risking getting myself and loved ones sick.


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (Jul 8, 2020)

> I think some of this mix is political in nature with non-maskers saying "muh freedoms" and *maskers saying "muh science," *



The pro-maskers don't even have science on their side since the amount of deaths from the virus is astronomically low ( even lower since they'll call a death Corona related even if it isn't) that wearing a mask to stop the spread isn't even justifiable. 

If you see someone wearing a mask when they're driving their car or simply walking outside, it is you're duty to shame them and make them feel like an idiot.


----------



## The Big O (Jul 8, 2020)

I don't wear them outdoors or at work (_you _try doing construction labor of any kind in 85+ degree Fahrenheit temps with a mask on for more than a few minutes.) Only to stores and businesses because I'm stuck in sheep-flock New England and our government are full of tyrant Democrats. Believe me, I would love more than anything than to tear this shit off my face, throw it to the ground, and stomp on it by now, but my patience continues... for now.


----------



## More AWS-8Q Than You (Jul 8, 2020)

I've worn a mask once, just to get my hair cut.  The experience was bullshit and I would not repeat it.  The hair cut was pretty good though.

Seriously though, I'm pretty sure masks are nothing more than theater for the "Do something!" crowd and the Karenwaffen and I don't actually care if they catch the Rona, so no, if it's not required I won't wear the mask.  I don't even wear it where it is technically required because no one is enforcing it.

I don't hold it against anyone who has to wear one though because of work or health, only those who don't.


----------



## ColtWalker1847 (Jul 8, 2020)

Kataomoi00 said:


> I’d only stop wearing them in public if I was absolutely sure that other people will be safe.


I have some bad news. You might need to sit down for this. Ready?

There is no such thing as absolute safety. I really hope you like wearing that mask because it's going to be a while if you set a goal like that.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jul 8, 2020)

Fucking got over 100 degrees today, and yeah, I had to wear a mask to do some shit out in that heat.  Fuck this, and fuck you if you're scared of the Kung Flu.  Are you elderly or immunocompromised? No? Then shut the fuck up when I pull it down to mop all the goddamn sweat off my lower face and take a swig of water and a drag off my cigarette, you absolute fucking cockwaffle.

Oh, yeah, and our company has been placed under some kind of obligation to pester people, to make sure they know there's a mask order in effect.  I already got bitched out by some asshole who said he'd take his business elsewhere (over a fucking reminder that we HAVE to do or we get royally fucked) and I was ready to fucking cold-cock him right there and then.  Also, good luck, shitheel, EVERY BUSINESS IN THE CITY has to do this now.  It's not even a "mask or GTFO" situation, we just have to politely inform you of the situation.  You can still buy your whatever, all you have to do is shut up and nod your damned head.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (Jul 8, 2020)

I don't spend longer than 45 minutes in a store so it's never bothered me. Although tbh I prefer mask usage because at least I have less chance of getting a chronic Bronchitis flare up. I was already steering clear of coughing people for that reason by itself, so there's not much of a change.


----------



## millais (Jul 8, 2020)

The p100 and other respirators and masks with a "cool flow valve" or whatever it's called, I find are pretty good at coping with the hot summer air. I'm wearing the p100 when working outdoors, and until I injured my knee, I was biking 20+ miles a day in the heat while wearing the p100 plus goggles. I think they are designed with laborious construction work in mind, so it's reasonably comfortable even when the temperature and humidity are high.


----------



## Nobunaga (Jul 8, 2020)

ColtWalker1847 said:


> I have some bad news. You might need to sit down for this. Ready?
> 
> There is no such thing as absolute safety. I really hope you like wearing that mask because it's going to be a while if you set a goal like that.


Dont tell him about the chemicals baths or that that theres beneficial bacteria the bodie uses


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jul 8, 2020)

millais said:


> The p100 and other respirators and masks with a "cool flow valve" or whatever it's called, I find are pretty good at coping with the hot summer air. I'm wearing the p100 when working outdoors, and until I injured my knee, I was biking 20+ miles a day in the heat while wearing the p100 plus goggles. I think they are designed with laborious construction work in mind, so it's reasonably comfortable even when the temperature and humidity are high.


I'd seriously consider getting a pack of those or maybe something else that didn't feel like someone was trying to fucking smother me if I thought for a second they still had the fuckers in stock anywhere for a reasonable price.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jul 9, 2020)

I only wear em when I go to the store or an institution because it is legally mandated. Otherwise, I take that shit off when I'm outside because I really really dont care. Often if I don't see the benefactors for me personally, I won't do something that is "recommended". It's selfish, but I'm an "every man for himself" type guy.

So come at me, mask wearers with your "OH YOU'LL REALLY ENJOY THE VENTILIATOR" shit. Yeah, right. Lmao. Fuck off.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 9, 2020)

I see that pisses some people off, so yeah I'll wear them.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jul 9, 2020)

Army Burger said:


> Yes, because I actually give a shit about the people around me.


Heh, heh, heh. Yes do your part, goy. Play into it, goy. You're really saving people by a putting a shitty piece of paper on your mouth.

The absolute audacity to think that your doing something courteous by wearing a mask other than following the law will never not be funny to me. Especially since you could still get the 'rona even with the mask on. It's just better to stay home and avoid it.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Jul 9, 2020)

Don't wear one unless it's required or someone specifically asks. It's funny how my friends all think this is the apocalypse because muh case numbers. Try to point out actual death rates and I get looked at like I just grew a second head and/or accused of lacking faith in the holy religion of I Fucking Love Science.



ColtWalker1847 said:


> The whole goalpost moving from "slow the virus" to "stop the virus" was a huge mistake in hindsight.



Is there such a thing as a mistake when taking advantage of a crisis?


----------



## Saint Alphonsus (Jul 9, 2020)

Lemmingwise said:


> I see that pisses some people off, so yeah I'll wear them.


Upthread I said the masks are about a totalitarian power play.

I was wrong. Now it's purely about spite.


----------



## Kacho (Jul 9, 2020)

Saint Alphonsus said:


> Upthread I said the masks are about a totalitarian power play.
> 
> I was wrong. Now it's purely about spite.


Well turnabout is fair play. I would be for masks if it was treated as a suggestion or a courtesy. I spent many years admiring the Japanese for taking masks seriously during the SARS outbreak and such. But as soon as you tell me I have to do it and that I'm evil and murdering your grandma if I don't, I'm gonna tell you to sugma. It's really about spite on both sides.


----------



## Calandrino (Jul 9, 2020)

Saint Alphonsus said:


> Upthread I said the masks are about a totalitarian power play.
> 
> I was wrong. Now it's purely about spite.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 9, 2020)

Saint Alphonsus said:


> Upthread I said the masks are about a totalitarian power play.
> 
> I was wrong. Now it's purely about spite.



Why not both?


----------



## Kataomoi00 (Jul 9, 2020)

ColtWalker1847 said:


> I have some bad news. You might need to sit down for this. Ready?
> 
> There is no such thing as absolute safety. I really hope you like wearing that mask because it's going to be a while if you set a goal like that.


Completely true that it’ll never 100% be safe out there, sadly.  I just personally take it seriously because of the people around me. If it was just me on my own, I know I’d be fine even without a mask. Luckily I’m not put into too many situations where I have to wear a mask for long periods of time.


----------



## Samson Pumpkin Jr. (Jul 9, 2020)

Yes, but only this one. Wearing a mask isn't extremely painful when you're trying to save lives, but taking it off could be painful to others


----------



## Baguette Child (Jul 9, 2020)

I won't wear a mask if it is *required*. Otherwise, yeah, I might choose to wear one for the sake of others around me.

If the government wants to advise the public whether or not they should wear a particular item for health safety while out shopping for junk food crap to clog their arteries or buying a fucking big gulp tankard of Diet Coke, that's one thing. But to *demand* I wear one at all times, even when in my car alone, and attempt to threaten me into compliance? That's a big fuck no.


I don't give in to threats and public shaming. Particularly now that the rioters ("protestors") are allowed to treat social distancing and masks like they don't matter and somehow it's okay for them and no one else. If it doesn't matter for them to ignore it, it doesn't matter if I ignore it.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jul 9, 2020)

Masks are great because I can mouth “fuck you” at whoever is pissing me off and they’ll never know 

I think my customer service has improved as a result


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jul 9, 2020)

Personally I really like the way mine emphasises my perma scowl.


----------



## The Pink Panther (Jul 10, 2020)

ProgKing of the North said:


> Masks are great because I can mouth “fuck you” at whoever is pissing me off and they’ll never know


I never thought of it that way.

You could mouth any sorta slur off of your tongue you can think of: NIGGER NIGGER FAGGOT KIKE SPIC HONKIE, etc; and they'll never notice because all you're doing is just moving your mouth.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Jul 10, 2020)

I'll wear a mask if it's required of me by the business. I don't like it, but I'll do it anyway. In the store for 15 or 20 minutes masked doesn't bother me. I'm not going to chimp out at people who don't wear one though, that's their decision.


----------



## Lemmingwise (Jul 10, 2020)

The Pink Panther said:


> I never thought of it that way.
> 
> You could mouth any sorta slur off of your tongue you can think of: NIGGER NIGGER FAGGOT KIKE SPIC HONKIE, etc; and they'll never notice because all you're doing is just moving your mouth.


You can also just think it, you know.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Jul 10, 2020)

im not wearing a fucking mask period.


----------



## Mexican_Wizard_711 (Jul 10, 2020)

I don't believe in the Coronavirus, so no


----------



## ConfederateIrishman (Jul 10, 2020)

I like wearing a mask because


Mandatory Mask laws give me legal permission to LARP and everyone has to pretend it is normal
The lizard part of my brain likes having a mask obscuring my face for the cameras even if I logically know there are probably workarounds for that
Its forcing my state to do a 180 on all the anti-mask laws made orginally to combat the KKK which is really funny to me
Watching Biden stand around with black sunglasses and a siege mask is really, really funny to me
Finally something something better safe than sorry etc


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jul 11, 2020)

ConfederateIrishman said:


> I like wearing a mask because
> 
> 
> Mandatory Mask laws give me legal permission to LARP and everyone has to pretend it is normal
> ...



This but unironically

I've thought about the next time I go out in a mask, do so while also wearing a Hawaiian shirt

If anyone gives me shit or asks if I'm right-wing, I tell them I'm not right-wing but that I am a gay guy and/or possibly a big fat party animal.

Maybe they'll appreciate the classic Simpsons reference


----------



## Jar-Jar Fanboy (Jul 11, 2020)

ProgKing of the North said:


> Masks are great because I can mouth “fuck you” at whoever is pissing me off and they’ll never know
> 
> I think my customer service has improved as a result


Same here. I have to wear one at work, and my masks are thick enough that I can shit talk customers right to their faces and they have no idea. They can barely make out what I'm saying at my normal volume through the thing, anyway, and I have to repeat myself four times while nearly shouting for them to figure it out. Sure, my face gets super sweaty, and wearing these goddamn things is a pain in the ass, but if it means I can look a customer right in the eye when I tell them to go fuck themselves, it's all worth it


----------



## TaimuRadiu (Jul 11, 2020)

Masks exacerbate my anxiety and panic disorder. So no.

Not like I go out anyway.


----------



## Pitere pit (Jul 11, 2020)

Since my dad told me that people were dying by the hundreds in campaign hospitals where he worked  I always wear masks. They are annoying but I grew used to it, and I prefer to wear them on the hot summer time than to suffer another lockdown.


----------



## President Joe Biden (Jul 11, 2020)

Now that it's socially acceptable in my country and not just China and places where bat eaters live, sure. I share one thing in common with Hillary Clinton, I find the general public fucking disgusting. Deporting yellows would be the most logical step in the long run though, a mask is just a Band-aid for the gaping, puss filled wound that is immigration.


----------



## Chad Nasty (Jul 11, 2020)

Pitere pit said:


> Since my dad told me that people were dying by the hundreds in campaign hospitals where he worked  I always wear masks. They are annoying but I grew used to it, and I prefer to wear them on the hot summer time than to suffer another lockdown.


This is interesting, I don't know what campaign hospitals are. I have seen the exact opposite where I live. In fact, they even implemented a practice to fudge the numbers even higher.


----------



## Quijibo69 (Jul 11, 2020)

It's a waste of time and pointless. If you want to wear them it's up to you! Just another way to get fucked in the ass.



Billy Rocker said:


> Probably not. Won't take long for wearing masks to be seen as exceptional again once the quarantine ends



If it does... (Evil Laughter).


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Jul 12, 2020)

Weebs and internet citizen love masks, but only because they remind them of Japan and anime. But I mean, that's a good thing. If they started normalizing masks, we'd suddenly wear them to work for the sake of others if we're sick. I wouldn't mind that. It's very considerate and a nice display of Japanese culture (other than hating on foreigners).

My only real issue with masks is that they look idiotic, specifically the blue ones. They're made for surgeries and have come to be known as such. The full fabric black ones however I really do like, and would gladly wear if it was more normal. Sadly, here in Scandinavia, it's still not a normal thing to see, and you look like a paranoid tinfoiler if you wear one.

If I worked in an office setting with only my peers to appease, I'd honestly probably wear one the few coming months. What are they gonna mock me for, caring about them?


----------



## Pitere pit (Jul 12, 2020)

SickNastyBastard said:


> This is interesting, I don't know what campaign hospitals are. I have seen the exact opposite where I live. In fact, they even implemented a practice to fudge the numbers even higher.


It's like an hospital but put on sites than are outside hospitals. The biggest one in my city was placed in a convention center, the one my dad was placed. Mind you he's not even a doctor, just a humble nurse and he told me that more people were dying than our official covid deaths. Since march, he told me to wear masks when shopping groceries and going outside.
Masks are shit, especially in summer, but it beats another lockdown. And at the worst of the pandemic it was so strict that we only could get out of our homes for groceries, work and nothing else. It wrecked our economy, another lost decade for us but we are used to live in shitty times since the 19th century. 
So I will sport that mask.


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (Jul 12, 2020)

I’m more in the camp of always wearing one where I know where there are large crowds, or when I enter a store. Other then that, I mostly flip flop with it.


----------



## Classic Four-Leaf (Jul 12, 2020)

Saint Alphonsus said:


> Masks are a power play, pure and simple. In March, Fauci and the U.S. Surgeon General said not to wear/buy them, respectively. Now they're saying wear them. If they cared about halting the spread of HolyVirus, we'd be fined for not wearing N95 masks, yet I have been allowed entry for (dead serious) taping a half-sized paper towel to my face.
> 
> Showing papers highlighting the exemptions (and keeping my mouth shut, not causing drama) has also helped in my case.
> 
> There is too much fear mongering, goalpost-moving and shaming for me to consider this anything but a totalitarian power grab. I'm not sure what my namesake would make of complying with orders based on false premises are, but I'm sure he'd disapprove.



Same here. The masks don't work. Further, prolonged wearing presents a risk of carbon dioxide poisoning and reduced immune system response. The problem is, my workplace forces me to wear a mask for at least nine hours a day (and my liberal/BLM boss wastes and prolongs nearly every safety meeting with this bullshit propaganda), so I have absolutely no choice or say in the matter. And since I live in Michigan, masks are now mandatory everywhere. Everybody knows damn well this is all bullshit, but they're going to ram it thru anyway.

To say I feel personally and spiritually violated by the mask dictates would be an understatement. It reeks of the Mark of the Beast, or at least a sick precursor to it.


----------



## Chad Nasty (Jul 12, 2020)

Pitere pit said:


> It's like an hospital but put on sites than are outside hospitals. The biggest one in my city was placed in a convention center, the one my dad was placed. Mind you he's not even a doctor, just a humble nurse and he told me that more people were dying than our official covid deaths. Since march, he told me to wear masks when shopping groceries and going outside.
> Masks are shit, especially in summer, but it beats another lockdown. And at the worst of the pandemic it was so strict that we only could get out of our homes for groceries, work and nothing else. It wrecked our economy, another lost decade for us but we are used to live in shitty times since the 19th century.
> So I will sport that mask.


I started digging into the actual technical aspects of the diagnostic machines from the sources I can find and there is some wild shit happening and it'd make you wonder whats going on.


----------



## Pitere pit (Jul 12, 2020)

SickNastyBastard said:


> I started digging into the actual technical aspects of the diagnostic machines from the sources I can find and there is some wild shit happening and it'd make you wonder whats going on.


Yeah, that's wild shit we have at our hands. Actually there are more Covid deaths than the official numbers. In my region, there is a hot scandal about how retirement homes let older people die instead of younger ones. Also, the numbers of death people in April were higher than usual, about 40,000, higher than last year. I remember reading an article on a newspaper that countries didn't account the deaths right. According to the some sources, the true death toll is about 40,000 thousand, higher than the official one. 
Also, it doesn't help that there aren't a lot of massive testing right now. That's why  I think the second wave of this pandemic will be worse than the first one because every country is covering their asses.


----------



## TaimuRadiu (Jul 12, 2020)

Pitere pit said:


> Since my dad told me that people were dying by the hundreds in campaign hospitals where he worked  I always wear masks. They are annoying but I grew used to it, and I prefer to wear them on the hot summer time than to suffer another lockdown.


Where I live the hospital ERs were suspiciously empty, they're laying off medical workers, and the special camp hospitals set up by the state closed after a couple months after only treating at most a few dozen people.

edit: As re retirement homes, here in Michigan Whitmer really shit the bed on this one. She ordered that all people diagnosed with the kung flu be sent to nursing homes, and that really came back to bite her after a nigger beat an elderly man nearly to death and posted it on Youtube.


----------



## Pitere pit (Jul 12, 2020)

TaimuRadiu said:


> Where I live the hospital ERs were suspiciously empty, they're laying off medical workers, and the special camp hospitals set up by the state closed after a couple months after only treating at most a few dozen people.


That's kind of interesting. My region share about the laying off medical workers because of general shittyness and corruption that happens every time, my local hospital is so seriously underfunded that makes our ER overcrowded, even before of the pandemic . But, the special camp that my dad and his peers worked were filled, I remember calling him on his rest and he told me that it was worse that he thought, it doesn't help that my region have a lot of old folks and most of them living in shitty retirement houses. 
Anyway, Covid destroyed our way of life, I don't think that we will return to normal any soon, and a total generation died.


----------



## Chad Nasty (Jul 12, 2020)

Pitere pit said:


> Yeah, that's wild shit we have at our hands. Actually there are more Covid deaths than the official numbers. In my region, there is a hot scandal about how retirement homes let older people die instead of younger ones. Also, the numbers of death people in April were higher than usual, about 40,000, higher than last year. I remember reading an article on a newspaper that countries didn't account the deaths right. According to the some sources, the true death toll is about 40,000 thousand, higher than the official one.
> Also, it doesn't help that there aren't a lot of massive testing right now. That's why  I think the second wave of this pandemic will be worse than the first one because every country is covering their asses.


Let me sort out some of this shit, I gotta get this all saved and backed up and I'll post it at some point.  I don't know whose jewing who, but something is pretty fucked.


----------



## TaimuRadiu (Jul 12, 2020)

Pitere pit said:


> That's kind of interesting. My region share about the laying off medical workers because of general shittyness and corruption that happens every time, my local hospital is so seriously underfunded that makes our ER overcrowded, even before of the pandemic . But, the special camp that my dad and his peers worked were filled, I remember calling him on his rest and he told me that it was worse that he thought, it doesn't help that my region have a lot of old folks and most of them living in shitty retirement houses.
> Anyway, Covid destroyed our way of life, I don't think that we will return to normal any soon, and a total generation died.


Would you mind saying what country / region you're in?


----------



## Saint Alphonsus (Jul 13, 2020)

Classic Four-Leaf said:


> Same here. The masks don't work. Further, prolonged wearing presents a risk of carbon dioxide poisoning and reduced immune system response. The problem is, my workplace forces me to wear a mask for at least nine hours a day (and my liberal/BLM boss wastes and prolongs nearly every safety meeting with this bullshit propaganda), so I have absolutely no choice or say in the matter. And since I live in Michigan, masks are now mandatory everywhere. Everybody knows damn well this is all bullshit, but they're going to ram it thru anyway.
> 
> To say I feel personally and spiritually violated by the mask dictates would be an understatement. It reeks of the Mark of the Beast, or at least a sick precursor to it.


The solution, of course, is to quit your job.

Look, I know that's not the answer you wanted to hear, but if the entire world is rushing towards an abyss, the "progressive" thing to do is step backwards. I totally plagiarized that from Peter Kreeft, but whatevs.

OK, let me walk back my statement a little. Your bosses don't have eyeballs on you every second of the day, right? Just remove the damn thing when they aren't looking. And if they're more into the "theater" of safety rather than actual efficacy (surprise: EVERYONE ELSE is), make a mask that visually covers your face but allows you to breathe. Some suggested materials are cheescloth or even a do-rag worn backwards.

Also, do some research in the actual language of your orders. Look up Peggy Hall/The Healthy American on YouTube. She pokes gigantic holes into the orders/mandates for California, pointing out that these rules are not actual laws and that no governor holds legislative power.

But seriously, unless and until VirusRegime is 100% repudiated, I would seriously consider finding a way to get off the grid. I realize not everyone's situation is the same as mine (I can live OK without a job for quite some time so if I need to quit I can) but the longer you stay in The System, the more it will enforce control over your lives.


----------



## Antipathy (Jul 13, 2020)

Nobody cared who I was until I put on the mask


----------



## Pitere pit (Jul 13, 2020)

From the sunny eternal unemployment land, Spain. We acted late, the government shat the bed dealing with this and we spent all the spring quarantined. It fucked our economy so bad that we are going to have a depression almost like the post war time. That's why I wear masks, I don't want to contribute to the worsening of the depression with another lockdown.
However, I am not too optimistic, we will have one again maybe. After all, there is only a Spain, not a Spleasure.


----------



## Virgo (Jul 14, 2020)

I have never worn a mask thus far and I'm unwilling to on the basis of it not stopping COVID at all unless it's one of those top tier ones. Sure, they're good for minimalising bacteria transmission and dust etc in the air but not a lot else. I don't think badly of anyone that has to wear them or wants to, I understand the fear. It just doesn't make sense.


----------



## FrailQueen (Jul 14, 2020)

The self conscious side of me loves hiding half my face, however the heat intolerant side of me hates how much I sweat under it. It's such a love/hate relationship over a pathetic little piece of fabric.


----------



## Just Here for A and H (Jul 14, 2020)

If I'm going to be forced to wear a mask, it better be provided to me for free. Thankfully, everywhere I've been that _did_ require me to wear a mask also provided it for free, so no big deal.


----------



## Nacho Man Randy Salsa (Jul 14, 2020)

Masks are just placebos that give people peace of mind and people can't function without peace of mind.


----------



## Reverend (Jul 14, 2020)

Nacho Man Randy Salsa said:


> Masks are just placebos that give people peace of mind and people can't function without peace of mind.



This 1000x this.   I don't wear a mask because that's not how THIS flu spreads. 

This flu is water based and spread by contact not airborne.   As probably someone else said in this thread wash your fucking hands, don't touch door handles with your hand where possible, don't touch your face, and fucking wash your hands  and you'll be OK. If someone sneezes on you you can legally kill them*


*Only in China


----------



## Nacho Man Randy Salsa (Jul 14, 2020)

I'll wear my mask because people are stupid panicky animals.


----------



## CWCissey (Jul 14, 2020)

Masks will be mandatory for me come next Friday.

I intend on subverting the fuck out of the rule as it states 'face coverings must be worn'

I'm thinking Spiderman, or maybe just the classic Plague Doctor.


----------



## Meat Target (Jul 14, 2020)

They're annoying, but I'll wear one just to be on the safe side and to keep Karen off my ass. I think mask mandates are at least a fair compromise between completely opening willy-nilly and cowering in our homes forever.


----------



## Emperor Julian (Jul 14, 2020)

I've noticed a lot of the anti-mask people are either cranks or mega karens. Nothing I've seen on the anti mask side is particulary flattering outside of the faint praise that the usual soarces are pro-mask.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Jul 14, 2020)

Yes 
I have a growing collection of masks and im planning on wearing one today for the home appraiser.


----------



## Purple Pepsi (Jul 14, 2020)

All the places that have required them in public have also offered masks for free, so I'm alright with that. I know it doesn't stop the wearer from getting sick, and the big reason people are pushing for masks is (according to them) to prevent whatever you've got from easily spreading. I wish there weren't so many goddamn Karens screeching whenever people pull it down for a few seconds to get some actual air; I live in a place with 100+ degree weather in the summer, and it's nice to be able to breathe without a piece of cloth making you feel like you're in the world's smallest and shittiest sauna. 
I've got a family member in public education who's worried about how they're gonna be able to enforce social distancing guidelines and masks and whatnot. How do you keep kindergarten kids six feet apart, keeping a mask on, not touch their face, etc. She acknowledged that online learning is absolutely not for everyone and that long-term, these kids could have some fucked up and stunted social development during their critical years and may not even retain what they've learned online. It's more of a feeling of hopelessness to her, where she wants to keep kids safe and give them the education they deserve but nobody seems to know what to do.


----------



## Coffee Shits (Jul 14, 2020)

"You have to wear a mask I don't wanna catch rona bro"


Spoiler: I put on my goggles and wizard mask





"OMG stop embarrassing me bro"


----------



## whogoesthere (Jul 14, 2020)

Yeah, I do currently for a few reasons. In looks to be coming into force in the UK so may as well get used to it. I wonder how long it will last, because it's not like COVID will fuck off come Winter. I sometimes think catching it and dying would at least absolve me having to put up with every basic fucking news outlet using the phrase "the new normal". Small mercies.


----------



## Aerilon6 (Jul 14, 2020)

I used to not wear it but now that my God Emperor Trump wears it, I must follow him, I'll wanna buy the design he wore, and it'll be useful, not just to protect me, but to post lewd pics of myself on 4chan with mask, and knee high socks. I'm a God-fearing real American, not like those libtards.


----------



## soda (Jul 14, 2020)

Masks have been mandatory here for a while now. It's a mild inconvenience when the alternative could have been not leaving the house since March.


----------



## AnaV (Jul 14, 2020)

I live alone and am a lazy fuck, if I die from COVID I would find it fucking hilarious. RIP, died from highly politicized bat anus virus.


----------



## Cheerlead-in-Chief (Jul 14, 2020)

Masks are a necessary evil  rn. 
I have a growing collection of masks tbh. They're quite useful when you enter any business, even the post office


----------



## rocknrollmartian (Jul 14, 2020)

I don't go out very much right now and don't mind wearing a mask to the grocery store or whatever for 30 minutes, but I'm _highly_ skeptical about the protectiveness of cloth or low-grade disposable masks overall and don't like mask nazis. Some distancing and impeccable hygiene matter a fuck of a lot more imo based on medical literature and opinions I've found that were published early on or prior to this propagandized panic.


----------



## King Daddy Telomerase (Jul 14, 2020)

Yes. They hide my deformed maxilla and that might get me laid someday.


----------



## FuckedUp (Jul 15, 2020)

I haven't set foot in a building other than home in nearly two months just to avoid wearing one.


----------



## Jack Awful (Jul 15, 2020)

My work sent me free cloth masks and they're too small for my average sized adult man head.


----------



## FuckedUp (Jul 15, 2020)

whogoesthere said:


> Yeah, I do currently for a few reasons. In looks to be coming into force in the UK so may as well get used to it. I wonder how long it will last, because it's not like COVID will fuck off come Winter. I sometimes think catching it and dying would at least absolve me having to put up with every basic fucking news outlet using the phrase "the new normal". Small mercies.


Holy shit, is your IQ above room temperature? The death rate for anyone below 70 is a fraction of a fraction of 1%.


----------



## DROP OUT (Jul 15, 2020)

To me, they’re just...fine. I don’t really have much of a strong opinion on them, but I’m not exactly opposed to them either. While they are uncomfortable and a minor inconvenience, at the same time, I do like the feeling of anonymity that comes with them covering half your face. Besides, I don’t have too much of a reason not to wear them, so if I have to go out in any form of a large crowd, fuck it I’ll just put one on. I barely leave the house anyway, and if I do, it’s not far from where I live at all, so it’s not like I wear a mask much at all really.


----------



## whogoesthere (Jul 15, 2020)

FuckedUp said:


> Holy shit, is your IQ above room temperature? The death rate for anyone below 70 is a fraction of a fraction of 1%.



Almost like I don't have just myself to consider.


----------



## Mr. Popo chan (Jul 15, 2020)

Reverend said:


> This 1000x this.   I don't wear a mask because that's not how THIS flu spreads.
> 
> This flu is water based and spread by contact not airborne.   As probably someone else said in this thread wash your fucking hands, don't touch door handles with your hand where possible, don't touch your face, and fucking wash your hands  and you'll be OK. If someone sneezes on you you can legally kill them*
> 
> ...


Everything I have read is that contact based infection is pretty low, especially secondary contact (touching something someone infected touched) . Its respiratory droplets, that are produced from coughs sneezes and even talking and those strangely always heavy breathers.  Masks catch the spit and particles of snot. and when both of the people wear one, that is two barriers catching stuff before you suck it in.




FuckedUp said:


> Holy shit, is your IQ above room temperature? The death rate for anyone below 70 is a fraction of a fraction of 1%.



Right but the hospitalization, feeling like shit and long term complication rate is much higher.  So you don't die. I guess some people like feeling extra sick for weeks on end.


----------



## Cod of War (Jul 15, 2020)

They annoy me but I got used to wearing them. I have glasses and my job requires I enter a freezer. So my glasses are constantly fogging up.

When I was younger, I'd see Chinese people in news segments wearing and thought they looked cool. Now I know better.


----------



## Reverend (Jul 15, 2020)

Mr. Popo chan said:


> Everything I have read is that contact based infection is pretty low, especially secondary contact (touching something someone infected touched) . Its respiratory droplets, that are produced from coughs sneezes and even talking and those strangely always heavy breathers.  Masks catch the spit and particles of snot. and when both of the people wear one, that is two barriers catching stuff before you suck it in.



Someone has to sneeze in your face in order for you to catch it, or on your hands or a surface, or something for you to get it into your system.    You have to be very close to someone for water, which is heavier than air, to get the Coof that way. 

America's culture of having people be an arm's lengthy away as anything closer and we get uncomfortable helps in preventing folks from talking inches from each others face.

People are still touching surfaces that others cough, sneeze, spit, hack, etc on and then touching their face or other part of their body.  Masks prevent this action as you can't touch your nose, lips, face, etc when you are garbed in this.     

Hand sanitizer is always in my pocket now and putting it on after so much as touching a door i rub some on.   


What I'd love to see is someone wear a full face shield all day and walk around town, anywhere, do normal shit, then take it back to the lab and see what kind of crap is on there just by going outside and what you are exposed to sans someone sneezing on you.


----------



## Mr. Popo chan (Jul 15, 2020)

Reverend said:


> Someone has to sneeze in your face in order for you to catch it, or on your hands or a surface, or something for you to get it into your system.    You have to be very close to someone for water, which is heavier than air, to get the Coof that way.
> 
> America's culture of having people be an arm's lengthy away as anything closer and we get uncomfortable helps in preventing folks from talking inches from each others face.
> 
> ...



Oh? how far does your breath travel on that cold day when you breath out extra heavy? Few feet easy.  Sneezes travel over 6 feet easily. 6 feet is not right in your face. normal water vapor breathing has been shown many times before covid to travel often travel 3 or so feet, so sneezes are much father. Also, clouds .That is water droplets so they can stay in the air. Water droplets at ground level from your warm body stay in the air for at least a few minutes and when you sneeze and dont cover it totaly, they are spraying everywhere . More than enough and enough time for one person to walk away, and another to walk right into it.


----------



## Moguro Fukuzou (Jul 15, 2020)

I only wear a mask when going inside a store, especially if it's a smaller store, just as a curtsy to employees or other shoppers. Most local shops already limit how many people can be inside at once and while most don't make masks mandatory they do encourage it. If I'm just outside I don't, just try to keep away from anyone else I'm not already with, since wearing a mask with glasses is a pain most times.


----------



## FuckedUp (Jul 15, 2020)

Mr. Popo chan said:


> I guess some people like feeling extra sick for weeks on end.


Might as well get it over with as opposed to delaying it by staying inside and handing over all your civil liberties for months and months.


----------



## Cpl. Long Dong Silver (Jul 15, 2020)

Masks are for faggots


----------



## Mr. Popo chan (Jul 15, 2020)

FuckedUp said:


> Might as well get it over with as opposed to delaying it by staying inside and handing over all your civil liberties for months and months.


Problem is there is emerging evidence that there might not be a "getting it over with". People are starting to get infected again.


----------



## Notgoodwithusernames (Jul 15, 2020)

I wear one as a precaution. However I think that legally forcing people to wear masks is a bad idea


----------



## eeeeeeeeeeeee diot (Jul 19, 2020)

Masks look cool, but it's hard to breathe in them. I just wear them because any tiny amount helps in my eyes.


----------



## AMERICA (Jul 19, 2020)

I wear masks. Studies on whether or not they are effective against covid are mixed, but it can't hurt. Still, if you're super neurotic about it (and you don't have a health condition/vulnerable relatives) then you can pound sand. I don't have much patience for hysterical idiots, and some people get off a bit too much on forcing others to comply.


----------



## Local Fed (Jul 19, 2020)

It was made mandatory to wear them in stores recently where I live so I don't have a choice. I don't really go out though other than to get groceries but I went maskless up until I didn't have a choice. No reason for me to freak out about it even though I don't like it. The second that it's not mandatory I'll be back to not wearing it. My personal opinion is that it's bullshit that the government can mandate wearing them. If businesses want to make their own polices, however, that's fine with me and I'd respect them.


----------



## Niggernerd (Jul 19, 2020)

Need mask to feel comfy.


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (Jul 19, 2020)

We should also make it a law for all men to wear condoms at all times to stop the spread of AIDs. Wear the condom, citizen!


----------



## Joan Nyan (Jul 19, 2020)

Imagine being such a fucking lolbetarian boomer that you'd rather spread a pandemic than follow common sense public health regulations for a couple months.


----------



## Chiang Kai-shek (Jul 21, 2020)

I have to wear one for work and let me tell you I fucking hate it. Uncomfortable as fuck especially in heat and it makes it hard to talk to people. Where I work my company went the extra mile and placed plexiglass screens in front of cashiers. Sounds great until you try to take someone’s order, for some reason people don’t want to speak up. I have a hard time understanding their orders and need to politely ask them to repeat three or so times. I’m someone who loses it if I even slightly fuck up an order so I want to get the customer’s order 100% right, the masks make it hard for me to understand. Now maybe I’m starting to lose my hearing if so that’s my problem, but if you can’t speak up with a mask please order online then.


----------



## vaporubber (Jul 21, 2020)

“What makes things easier for me?” is always the first question I ask myself when I make a decision.

At my job, I have to wear a mask. At the store, I have to wear a mask. Those are the rules, and making a big fuss about “muh principles” just makes things more difficult for everyone - including myself.

Personally, I hate the damn things. But it’s more of a nuisance NOT to wear them, and I just don’t want to be bothered.


----------



## clusterfuckk (Jul 21, 2020)

My view is they should only be worn by medical professionals and those at risk. 
This comes from a selfish POV because I have many claustrophobia and a panic disorder so anything over my face sends me into a fkn loop. 
That being said, I really think healthy people need to just develop natural immunity. Masks give a false sense of security. 

I am baffled at how angry pro maskers get when someone doesn’t agree with them. Had a complaint at work for sharing a anti mask meme on SM.


----------



## Sopressata (Jul 21, 2020)

I live in the NYC area , I wear a mask when I have to like to go into a store but if I’m walking on the street now fuck no. It’s 100 degrees here. I work in health care and I feel that avoiding all germs hurts our immune systems more. Also I have had to take a fit test everyplace where I’ve worked. A fit test is when you put a proper mask on and they test you to see if you’re wearing it properly. They spray a puff of aspartame and if you can taste it the mask isn’t fitting you properly and you aren’t allowed to see patients with disease like TB or any others that are on droplet precautions. A bandana isn’t doing shit. Maybe it’s lessening the viral load but it’s not stopping you from inhaling or exhaling it. But my mayor and governor are insane Nazis and there are a lot of massive tools walking around out there who act like you are murdering everyone if you are without mask so I play along and wear when required so I am left alone .  Hand washing is more important.


----------



## UselessIdiot (Jul 22, 2020)

I don't have to do any actual necessity shopping myself, so I've never worn one, and I won't since their effectiveness is highly dubious and they never were mandatory for all those months since the outbreak first began. I'd rather just wait to go to malls and places again until they're no longer required by governments or chains, even if that's not until next year -- oh well! They look uncomfortable and I don't really feel like acquiescing to more restrictions on everyday life.


----------



## casE sensiTive (Jul 25, 2020)

I have nothing against wearing masks. What I find annoying is how everyone suddenly became an expert on masks overnight and talks down to anyone that doesn't agree with them.


----------



## Crazedking (Jul 25, 2020)

meh, im generally fine following the rules. Currently forced to wear mask for grocery shopping and using the bus so i pull the mask out for those. Otherwise fuck that. Its like 30celcius and humid as fuck outside. cant  breathe for shit with a mask in that weather making my face sweat like hell and breathing fogging up my glasses in the summer is annoying as fuck.


----------



## Shiversblood (Jul 25, 2020)

Orion Balls said:


> I'll be breathing on your food again, soon enough.



You fucking bitch. It’s illegal to tamper with or contaminate someone’s food. I really hope you get arrested. You deserve to be arrested you fucking piece of trash. People like you are animals.


----------



## Teadrinkr (Jul 25, 2020)

Immune compromised, so I wore one before they were mandatory (UK) They are a massive pain in the arse tho, claustrophobic and glasses-phobic, and I get why people don't want to wear them, I can barely stand em.


----------



## queerape (Jul 27, 2020)

The most autistic thing i did lately is buy some fabric paint and black masks and iron on patches so i can customize them on my own.


----------



## Knojkamarangasan_#4 (Jul 29, 2020)

My main issue with the whole WEAR A MASK BIGOT mentality is just how hypocritical it all is. We saw for months how all these corrupt organizations like who and other people on twitter and shit talked on and on how masks did nothing then changed their mentality on the spot and scream how important it is. While at the same time talking about "social distancing" and all that but then they turn around and all say how it's suddenly fine for millions of people to have huge riots/protests whatever and somehow its okay cus muh reecism? Now the same people who are all all far left types on all the usual issues going on and on how non-mask people are evil and shit. In the end it's all a giant shitshow full of hypocrites with conflicting evidence when the fact is that the basic stuff like handwashing, not touching your face and all and general safety measures is leagues beyond some shitty facemask that are just uncomfortable to wear.

Also the fact that it's most often not the 95 face masks means it's all more of a placebo to make people think they're safe when they're really not but people being cunts and forcing you? No that's just ridiculous.
And this is coming from someone who used to wear 95 facemasks when I lived in the city because just in case, got comments and people being dicks and now the same people demand that face masks is required? No fuck you, fucking npc's is all I can say. 

(Not to mention how travel and shit is still allowed and so on) It's all nothing but hypocrosy. Though if I were to visit a big city I still probably would want to wear my 95 one just in case but the whole fuzz people act like it is beyond retarded. It's just like following the trend of what's socially required and some shitty cloth won't protect you but people are too dumb to realize it. The Floyd shitstorm was honestly the breaking point for me.


----------



## Orion Balls (Jul 29, 2020)

Still wearing a mask. Will keep wearing it till I'm not legally obliged to, or I contract Covid and am stuck at home for fourteen days. Since they have become common place in this culture, I won't feel bad about wearing them when I am sick in the future.


----------



## PepsiVanilla (Jul 30, 2020)

So now the Branch Covidian cult leader Dr. Fao-Xi is recommending people wear EYE GOGGLES on top of your mandatory face-burqa.  How many masktards will fall in line for this too?  Is there any limit at all to what they will blindly accept and comply with?


----------



## Tour of Italy (Jul 30, 2020)

PepsiVanilla said:


> So now the Branch Covidian cult leader Dr. FaoXi is recommending people wear EYE GOGGLES on top of your mandatory face-burqa.  How many masktards will fall in line for this too?  Is there any limit at all to what they will blindly accept and comply with?


The limit is when it’s no longer a politically convenient way for the government to expand it’s power.


----------



## fag0t (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## Slimy Time (Jul 30, 2020)

Where I am (outside US) masks are mandatory to enter any shop. You try going in without one, security will haul your ass out quickly. Otherwise they don't give a shit, you can walk and go wherever outdoors with no issue. People are fairly sensible about it, with the only ones really wearing masks/face shields outside being the elderly. I have no issue with it.

If they made it mandatory to wear while walking about outside, minding your own business, then I would have an issue with it. That's just being stupid. If we had these mask fag citizens who went around macing people for not wearing outside, I would definitely not wear one just to fuck with them.

Edit: Also depends where you are. Guarantee if people lived in SEAsian countries where they make this shit mandatory, everyone would do it because police do not fuck around. Want to get thrown into prison and beaten or have your work permit cancelled, try pushing back against them. They have no problem going full on police brutality/authoritarian when it comes to enforcement of laws there.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Jul 30, 2020)

PepsiVanilla said:


> So now the Branch Covidian cult leader Dr. Fao-Xi is recommending people wear EYE GOGGLES on top of your mandatory face-burqa.  How many masktards will fall in line for this too?  Is there any limit at all to what they will blindly accept and comply with?


The eye goggles are about protecting yourself, I'm not gonna bother with them (I already wear glasses) and have no issue with people making their own decision on that

The mask is about protecting others, that's the difference, I'm willing to accept minor inconvenience (and more) for that


----------



## A Grey Cat (Aug 2, 2020)

I stopped wearing a paper mask in public because I stopped caring if I get covid or not. We all die eventually so why bother fighting it with a piece of cloth that may not even work at all? I still carry a bandana to put on when I need to wear one but frankly in terrified at how the whole "wear a mask or no service." Sounds an awful lot like how in the book of revelation "and whoever didn't have the mark of the beast upon him was not allowed to buy or sell."


If I am to wear a mask everywhere I go it shall be one I respect

There...Hurmm


----------



## Lemmingwise (Aug 2, 2020)

Sopressata said:


> Maybe it’s lessening the viral load


But this is prefferable over not lessening the viral load.


----------



## lurk_moar (Aug 2, 2020)

I test rona for a living, so you better stay the hell away from me.

I wear a mask in public for a good reason being essential AF and all.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Aug 2, 2020)

Jasonfan89 said:


> I stopped wearing a paper mask in public because I stopped caring if I get covid or not. We all die eventually so why bother fighting it with a piece of cloth that may not even work at all? I still carry a bandana to put on when I need to wear one but frankly in terrified at how the whole "wear a mask or no service." Sounds an awful lot like how in the book of revelation "and whoever didn't have the mark of the beast upon him was not allowed to buy or sell."


How is it different from “no shirt, no shoes, no service”?


----------



## JethroTullamore (Aug 2, 2020)

I travel for work from rural areas, to more densely populated cities, and oh my lord has it become a silly political issue. 
In the city I see people wearing them outside, riding bikes, in 90 degree heat, like they just want everyone to know what a good boy they’re being.
Than, in the more rural areas/suburbs I’ll see people with no mask strutting around with their chest puffed out like they’re making some big statement. 
I think it’s silly, but I wear mine inside stores because I don’t have the patience to deal with some hippy chick coming up and yelling at me for not wearing one, I just want to buy my six pack, lunch meat, bread and go home. 

The one thing I have noticed though, is that is has empowered just the _worst _people. That kid in grade school who became a “hall monitor” and told on everyone? That’s the lady screaming at people for not wearing one. That dude who has no control at home or work but needs to feel some form of power? “Uhm, excuse me, is there a reason you’re trying to kill me with your mask-less face.” That’s him.


----------



## TaimuRadiu (Aug 2, 2020)

Fauci is now apparently recommending goggles now.









						Fauci urges Americans to wear goggles for added COVID-19 protection
					

Dr. Anthony Fauci suggested that people wear goggles or face shields as an added measure of protection against contracting the coronavirus, according to a report. “If you have goggles or an e…




					nypost.com
				




Like I said in another thread, if you have to put on full on plague doctor cosplay to go outside, maybe we all deserve to die from the wu flu


----------



## Ciscoipphone (Aug 2, 2020)

It's not a big deal. People in other countries like Japan have always worn masks when they are sick as basic etiquette. 

If any little thing I do can help prevent someone's grandma from croaking, why not


----------



## A Grey Cat (Aug 2, 2020)

ProgKing of the North said:


> How is it different from “no shirt, no shoes, no service”?


Oh please nobody ever actually bothered with that old saying, I saw nigs buying labbats at the liquor store in nothing but baggy jeans and durags last summer


----------



## Ciscoipphone (Aug 2, 2020)

fag0t said:


> View attachment 1483646


----------

